# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Iphone mandolin ringtone?

## Lt.Sam

I was playing around with my friends iphone yesterday and i found that the ringtone "strum" is a little mandolin riff. I was able to figure out the notes but not the chords that the person was playing I was wondering if someone could give me a hand. you can find the song here http://www.geekout.tv/blogs....nes.zip
the name of the song is strum.mp3

any help is greatly welcomed 

Thanks so much

----------


## Laci372

I wanted to know the same thing... So I listened to it over and over and I think I figured it out. Here's what I think it might be-
1. G 4th fret hammer on 6th, D 2nd fret, A open, E open
2. G 7th fret, D 4th fret, A open, E open
3. G 9th fret, D 6th fret, A open, E open
4. G 9th fret, D 7th fret, A open, E open 

I think I typed it all correctly. Hope this helps!!! :Mandosmiley:

----------

